# Propane Tank Adaptor For Coleman Roadtrip Grill Lxe



## BuckeyeInMI

I am looking to use my 30 pound tank for my external coleman grill.

What is the best way and what items to I need to buy - hoses etc.

Thanks,


----------



## bentpixel

I think this adapter is what your looking for. Home Depot carries something similar. 
Just pick one up for my Stow 'N Go.

Scott


----------



## Airboss

bentpixel said:


> I think this adapter is what your looking for. Home Depot carries something similar.
> Just pick one up for my Stow 'N Go.
> 
> Scott


Yup, that's what you need. And for what it's worth, get the genuine Coleman hose. I bought an aftermarket brand and it stopped working (???) after 3 trips. Coleman also has great customer service!


----------



## sengo

5 lb. cylinder works great with portable grills like Weber Q. 
It is much easier than trying to keep up with individual coleman type cylinders. 
Cylinder is also much easier to handle than 20 lb. cylinder. 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detai...en&n=507846

Sengo


----------



## BuckeyeInMI

Airboss said:


> I think this adapter is what your looking for. Home Depot carries something similar.
> Just pick one up for my Stow 'N Go.
> 
> Scott


Yup, that's what you need. And for what it's worth, get the genuine Coleman hose. I bought an aftermarket brand and it stopped working (???) after 3 trips. Coleman also has great customer service!
[/quote]

Is there a splitter off the tank as well?


----------



## Oakraidr

I want to use the connection near the step. The same one my outside fold away burners uses. it is not a screw on type, but a quick disconnects type. The kind Air hoses use on compressors.

Then i can avoid removing the lid on the tanks.


----------



## sengo

http://www.caloreequipment.com/Calore_RV_H...CFQqGGgodDUnKYg


----------



## Oakraidr

sengo said:


> http://www.caloreequipment.com/Calore_RV_H...CFQqGGgodDUnKYg


Perfect


----------



## johnp

If you are going to use the quick connect for the grill you must remove the regulator from the grill in order for it to work.

John


----------



## Oakraidr

johnp2000 said:


> If you are going to use the quick connect for the grill you must remove the regulator from the grill in order for it to work.
> 
> John


That is a good point. thanks.

The Weber Q 220 is on my 'to buy;' list for next month.


----------



## bbwb

This is what I did for a quick dis-connect for my grille. I used a Y adapter, 5ft hose, gas valve and quick connect (Acme type). Check out this link:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...mp;#entry296857

bbwb


----------



## BuckeyeInMI

Oakraidr said:


> http://www.caloreequipment.com/Calore_RV_H...CFQqGGgodDUnKYg


Perfect








[/quote]

Stupid question - what does the regulator look like?


----------



## sengo

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml03/03196a.jpg


----------



## kibitzer

Good question.

I already knew that the connection under the step is already regulated (reduced in pressure).

I was trying to decide between removing the regulator on the Weber Q200, or splitting off the tanks, and installing a quick disconnect near the trailer tongue. (I still need to look at how to remove it).

The Weber is a great grill. It cooks like a home grill. Unfortunately you need to drop 2 bills to get the larger one with the side foldouts. I had used one a few years ago, so knew that if I chose a gas grill for this trailer, this one would be it.

Also, I had thought about getting a table for it - Coleman or someone makes a table to hold the burner, 2 side tables, and hooks for hanging utensils. But I couldn't find it at the time, and just decided to pay for the rolling cart. This may prevent us from having to lift the grill each time we want to move it from under the bed slide-out to the kitchen area of a campsite. Then I had to buy the cover, so there would be less tempation of someone at a campsite to help themselves to my grill. (Uh-oh, there is the New Yorker in me coming out - "don't trust nobody". But less temptation, less problems. Besides, then it may keep some rain out, too.)

We just had much discussion over gas vs charcoal for camping. Ease of use, and not having to discard [hot] coals won out. Plus, I don't need to transport lighter fluid. I lost the argument that the kids aren't allowed to roast marshmallow on my our expensive grill.


----------



## Oakraidr

kibitzer said:


> We just had much discussion over gas vs charcoal for camping. Ease of use, and not having to discard [hot] coals won out. Plus, I don't need to transport lighter fluid. I lost the argument that the kids aren't allowed to roast marshmallow on my our expensive grill.


Last 3 campsites did not allow any open flames. Propane ONLY.

My kids roasted marshmallows over the gas grill (ONCE)


----------



## GarethsDad

Camco Low Pressure Conversion Kit http://www.camco.net/Menu.cfm?SupCategoryI...;ProductId=2715 , This kit has a 10' hose with the quick connect to use your gas port for the outside cook top. James


----------



## Scoutr2

I use our old Coleman "T" adapter and 8' hose that we used with our Coleman propane stove (from our tent camping days). It works great on our Weber Q200. I also use a 20# propane tank. A 20# tank fits like a glove inside a plastic milk crate, which makes it easy to slide into and out of the back of the truck - and the milk crate makes the tank extremely stable in the back of the truck and on the ground, in camp.

The 5# and 10# tanks cost $40-$50, empty, plus shipping. I can buy a brand new 20# propane tank - filled - for $30 at Suburban Gas. Plus, when I fill the tank in the spring, I'm good to go for the entire season!

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## Rubrhammer

One of the posters mentioned an "air type quick connect" these are not the same as air fittings. I made a hose to connect to the outside grill for my Road trip grill. I found a fitting at Ace hardware BUT it had a check ball in it and I had to remove the ball and resolder a step in the fitting That had held in the check ball. These fittings while they look like a typical male air fitting ALSO fit over a pilot in the female fitting and presses that pilot to allow gas flow. In the end it all worked but I had to use a depth gage to measure the fitting on the outside cook center and then precisely set the step and do a precision solder job to make the fitting work. At the time I hadn't found anything else that would work. If these links help you go that way. I'm a cheap buzzard so I went the cheap rout that entailed some work. Not all could accompolish the task and working with fuel gas you want to be confident in your abilities.
You may also want to read this thread
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=22268&hl=


----------



## Sayonara

GarethsDad said:


> Camco Low Pressure Conversion Kit http://www.camco.net/Menu.cfm?SupCategoryI...;ProductId=2715 , This kit has a 10' hose with the quick connect to use your gas port for the outside cook top. James


can this be used with any LP gas grill?


----------



## Thor

I have a coleman roadtrip grill.

There are 2 ways to hook this up to your trailer's LP system

1. Purchase a Tee fitting that connects directly to your tank and your line to the regular. Note the tee takes the high pressure directly from the tank. The connector comes with std LP hose that will take you directly to the back of your BBQ. THe end looks like the little propane tanks you buy. So the propane from your tank is high pressure whihc now is feed directly into your BBQ. Your BBQ has a built in regular which converts the high to low pressure. Now you can add a shutoff valve and a quick disconnect into the system so that you never have to mess around with hoses.

This is the set I use. I branch of the high side to a quick disconnect which I located at the front of the trailer. From there I have a 12' hose which takes me form the quick connect to the back of the BBQ.

2. Get a quick disconnect and connect from your stove and hose it to the back of your BBQ. The trick here is that you will need to by-pass your regulator to make it work. I tried this as well but struggled finding the correct fitting. I guess coleman does want you to skip the regulator.

I found it easier to branch off the high side because everything you purchase (heaters, latterns stoves etc) regulates itself down and requires high pressure.

I would recommend option #1

Thor


----------

